# Datei in String einlesen



## Math (14. Sep 2004)

hallo, ich habe hier eine methode, die eine datei in einen string einliest.


```
public static String readFileToString(String fileName) {
		StringBuffer buffer = new StringBuffer();
		//System.out.println("aus methode: " + fileName);
		try {
			File f = new File(fileName);
			
			BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new FileReader(f));

			int bytesRead = 0;
			char[] textRead = new char[512];
			while ((bytesRead = in.read(textRead)) > 0) {
				buffer.append(textRead, 0, bytesRead);
			}
		} catch (IOException e) {
			e.printStackTrace(System.out);
			System.out.println("File exception");
		}
		return buffer.toString();
	}
```

allerdings ist da bei langen dateien  der string ncht vollständig. also die datei wird nicht bis zu ende ausgelesen, warum das denn? ne idee?

DANKE


----------



## Sky (14. Sep 2004)

Was sind denn lange Dateien bei Dir??

Ich habe eine Datei mit über 60.000 Zeilen versucht, welche mit 128 Zeichen pro Zeile gefüllt ist und ich sehe alle Zeichen.

Grüsse, Sky

EDIT: Korrigiere mich, die Daten sind im Stringbuffer und nicht im String vorhanden


----------



## Bleiglanz (14. Sep 2004)

If the first read on the underlying stream returns -1 to indicate end-of-file then this method returns -1. Otherwise this method returns the number of characters actually read.

vergleiche nicht mit >0 sondern mit != -1

oder nimm doch gleich readLine()


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (14. Sep 2004)

Was hat das Problem mit AWT, Swing bzw. SWT zu tun?

Verschoben: Allgemeines


----------

